# Jumbo bottle cages out there besides the "Anything Cage"?



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

I am looking for a simple bottle cage that will take a standard Nalgene bottle without spending $30 per cage. Seemed simple enough. Checked Blackburn, Topeak, Nashbar, came up empty handed. Thanks


----------



## ChiefFlatFootNoBeard (Jan 14, 2013)

Me too. The Topeak XL cage might work, but I haven't test fitted it because I've haven't had one in hand. 

There's plenty of pictures of rigs with Nalgenes under the down tube, so there must be something. Hopefully someone who knows will chime in.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ChiefFlatFootNoBeard said:


> Me too. The Topeak XL cage might work, but I haven't test fitted it because I've haven't had one in hand.
> 
> There's plenty of pictures of rigs with Nalgenes under the down tube, so there must be something. Hopefully someone who knows will chime in.












I use the Topeak XL bottle cage bikepacking. It works great with 1.5L and 2L pop bottles. I don't think it would work with a Nalgene, but I have not tried.

If they don't break I think Salsa is charging a reasonable amount for the Anything cages. I don't like having stuff attached to my fork though.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeremy makes a knockoff of the Salsa anything cage. I can't speak to the knockoff he makes, but I can say his frame bag he made me was top notch.

Cleaveland Mountaineering: Everything Bags

Woody


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

I found this expandable one at Velo Orange. I have sent them a message to see if the 90 mm diameter Nalgene or SS bottles will fit into it. I will let you know. I agree that $30 is not out of line. It would be nice to have a drop-in style just for water bottles though.

VO Retro cage MK II, no tab - Water Bottles & Cages - Accessories


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

Very Creative solutions. Thanks



woody.1 said:


> Jeremy makes a knockoff of the Salsa anything cage. I can't speak to the knockoff he makes, but I can say his frame bag he made me was top notch.
> 
> Cleaveland Mountaineering: Everything Bags
> 
> Woody


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

There are a couple of options I am aware of. One is the Topeak Modula XL bidon cage already mentioned. Based on my exprience and similar reports from others this wouldn't be my first choice.










My preferred large bottle cage is the BBB XL Fuel Tank which is a more robust design in my view and experience.










Regards
Andrew


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Anything cages have been redesigned but I haven't herd any reviews on the new ones. Kinda bummed they took away the slots for the hose clamps though.

Twofish also make an option. Amazon.com: Twofish Quick Cage Vinyl Coated Cage, for 40oz Stainless Bottles: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for those pics and ideas. I heard back from Velo Orange. Those retro style cages look cool, but will not expand to accept a standard 90 mm Nalgene bottle. Thinking I might bend and braze some CrMo tubing myself.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Not available now, nor does it help you at the moment.....but King Cage has some more "manything" cages in the works. Have no idea what they will retail for but if your on Facebook you might give them a like for updates if interested.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Another vote for the BBB XL Fueltanks.


Another option worth mentioning is the no longer in production, Blackburn Bomber 1.5L bottle cage, sadly they are no longer made any more. Sturdy with a solid full length aluminium plate back and a number of holes to choose from for mounting.
I've seen these get good feedback in other forums. I imagine you'd either have to find new old stock or keep your eyes open on ebay.


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe an other option is the Monkii cage
monkiicage | Free Parable Design ltd.

You can find a review  here, looks interesting.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

mosquitos said:


> Maybe an other option is the Monkii cage
> monkiicage | Free Parable Design ltd.


Velcro strap ... maybe okay for a bottle you don't want to access whilst riding but if I could see it being a pain trying to get a bottle back in whilst moving along.

Seems to "over-complicate" matters for little benefit.

Andrew


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Aushiker said:


> Velcro strap ... maybe okay for a bottle you don't want to access whilst riding but if I could see it being a pain trying to get a bottle back in whilst moving along.
> 
> Seems to "over-complicate" matters for little benefit.
> 
> Andrew


Watch the video. The strap and cage actually snap off two small fittings. It's actually pretty clever.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I got excited about the BBB cage and Monkii Cage, but sadly (for me) they have not distribution in the US. Are there no good options for we Yanks?!


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey Wahday, 
The BBB XL Fuel Tank is available on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/BBB-bottle-holder-water-Fueltank/dp/B002S3JX7I



wahday said:


> I got excited about the BBB cage and Monkii Cage, but sadly (for me) they have not distribution in the US. Are there no good options for we Yanks?!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Gyro_t said:


> Hey Wahday,
> The BBB XL Fuel Tank is available on Amazon. Amazon.com: BBB bike bottle holder water bottle cage Fueltank XL matt black: Sports & Outdoors


Also available on Fleabay, shipping from the UK:

BBB Fueltank XL Bottle Cage | eBay

Probably worth it to buy a couple right away.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey thanks for the info you two. I only looked on the manufacturer's website and didn't think to poke around elsewhere. 

I live and bikepack in New Mexico so it is essential I carry adequate water with me. Too often where I ride forest service maps will indicate springs or cattle tanks only to find they are dry or decommissioned. I have been mapping water sources where I have been exploring the last two summers but its hard not to want to strike out into new, unknown territory each trip.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

wahday said:


> I got excited about the BBB cage and Monkii Cage, but sadly (for me) they have not distribution in the US. Are there no good options for we Yanks?!


http://www.jbimporters.com/web/checking_product_description.php?part_number=97081

Looks like a clone. I'm gonna order one when they become available again to check the size.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

Profile cages are I think the cheapest option that will take a Nalgene. I use a voile strap around the middle to make sure it's extra secure for bumpy terrain.

From gypsybytrade:









I do think this may be worth the $$ if I was carrying oversized bottles on a regular basis. Looks real nice.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/97102746/custom-stainless-steel-bicycle-bottle?ref=favs_view_1


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I can confirm that the Topeka Modula XL fits a standard Nalgene--quite well in fact. For under-the-down tube use you'll definitely need to add a strap, ideally around the downtube as in Vik's pic to prevent stress cracks from developing on the welds of the cage. 

You can even remove the height adjustable cup & strap thingy, which is rendered (even more) useless with the Nalgene.


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out bedrock bags-- they do a down tube nalgene bag (called the Honaker hydro pack) that is awesome, although at $49 you may not like it. Great way to add water carrying capacity in a place on the bike that is too often not utilized.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Surly Ogre with 2 BBB XL Fueltanks with 1.5 liter Nalgene bottles:


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

Santos makes one, though I have no idea how to get one in the US. Their bikes come with the same triple bottle bosses as Salsa and others.

Test: Santos Multifunctionele Flessenhouder | Sint Christophorus


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, that is serious. It looks like it will take a bottle of Moet Brut!



that guy again said:


> Santos makes one, though I have no idea how to get one in the US. Their bikes come with the same triple bottle bosses as Salsa and others.
> 
> Test: Santos Multifunctionele Flessenhouder | Sint Christophorus
> 
> View attachment 880389


----------



## ATXSS (Mar 15, 2004)

Arundel makes the Looney Bin which is an alternative to the Salsa made of plastic and not requiring the loose straps. i think they may be closer to $20 each.

ArundelBike - Looney Bin & Bottle Cage


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Not what the OP is exactly looking for, but the best and only off-road 1.5 cage is the old blackburn b52. All the other mentioned in the thread are good for road and dirt paths but no go x mtb. Except for the salsa anything cage which is more of a storage thing


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

*My silver solder/stainless steel cage*

The BBB XL Fuel Tanks and the Santos both look like they would stand up to a lot. I think the BBB XL Fuel Tanks are available but with shipping would be about $37 a piece. In the meantime I decided to try my hand with silver solder and stainless tubing. Here is my creation. Yes, a tad rough, but I am from the Neanderthal School of Engineering. I slipped a piece of inner tube on top to keep the bottle from jumping out, especially the slippery stainless steel bottle. When off-road, I will put a piece of Ag-Loc (plastic chain tie material we use to trellis in the vineyard) around it for more security. This is my first one, so hopefully they will improve with some practice. I used this on a ride yesterday with some gravel roads and had no problems. My biggest mistake was coming up short on length and having to splice a piece of tubing in to make ends meet. I like the look of the stainless steel and silver solder, but I have a long way to go to get the results I would really like to have. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Another possible option is the Blackburn Tallboy if it gets to market.

Andrew


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

I like the simplicity of that cage. Thanks for the heads up. Hope they make it to market. I am going to start my Bota bag fork mounted cage soon. Headed to Italy in June. I will post pics.


----------



## pierre meux (Dec 1, 2008)

vikb said:


> I use the Topeak XL bottle cage bikepacking. It works great with 1.5L and 2L pop bottles. I don't think it would work with a Nalgene, but I have not tried.
> 
> If they don't break I think Salsa is charging a reasonable amount for the Anything cages. I don't like having stuff attached to my fork though.


Those work great with 1.5 L tall boy Nalgene. I always run a strap all the way around the bottle and frame.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

As stated above close to OP request the B-52.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I make and sell these as an alternative to the Salsa Anything Cage


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I built a cage that holds pretty much anything... originally built to fit my Jetboil or Katadyn water filter, but it holds oversized bottles, Gatorade bottles, ect... Don't have a great photo, but..










Shown here with the jetboil


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

What kind of clamps are you using for your bottle holder. They don't look like typical hose clamps - thanks !!


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Velo-Orange recently came out with a cage that fits a 32 oz Nalgene bottle. Doesn't quite meet the OP's ~$30 criteria though.


----------



## aliya (Jan 19, 2016)

or you can try big monkii, gorilla cage.
gorillacage | Free Parable Design ltd.
Aliya


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Blackburn has a nifty looking cargo cage.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I talked to King Cage and apparently the Manything cages are available, $50 a pop though


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

just got a Widefoot Liter cage. Well made and MUSA too
LiterCage | Widefoot Design

mike


----------

